# ربي يسوع



## Maya (15 ديسمبر 2005)

*أريد أن أصلي وأرفع هذه الصلاة إليك ربي  يسوع لأنك  الوحيد القادر على أن تفهمني ..

" ربي يسوع ...

باسمك العظيم وببركتك اللا متناهية ..

اغفر لمن أساء لي في هذا المكان  ...

اغفر لمن ظلمني ورفضني وأراد مقاطعتي ...

اغفر لمن استيقظ في قلبه حقد قديم يعود لمئات السنين ..

سامح اخوة وأخوات ظننتُ يوماً أن ما يجمعنا أكثر بكثير مما يفرقنا ..

اغفر لهم يا رب لأن حياتهم قد تغيّرت ..

اختلاطهم بأعدائك يا رب جعلهم أناس مختلفين ...

كثيرون منهم لم يدركوا أي أخطار نعيش وما الذي نعانيه لأجل اسمك ....

----------

ربي يسوع ....

لقد أنعمتَ عليّ بأكبر هدية ومكافأة ..

أن قبلتَ  بي أن أنتمي للشعب الذي ولدتَ منه بالجسد ...

هذا فخر وكنز عظيم لا يقدر بالنسبة لي ....

ورغم ما أعانيه حتى ممن اعتبرهم اخوة و أخوات ...

فإني  سأبقى فخورة بعبرانيتي ...

فخورة بأنني أنتمي إلى شعبك يا رب .....

شعبك الذي أحببته وقدمت روحك فداء عنه ....

ورغم رحيلك بجسدك  البشري إلا أن عينك لم تغب عن شعبك ....

شعبك يا رب دفع الكثير نتيجة للغشاوة على عينيه ....

شعبك الذي ما يزال لحد الآن يبكي ويعبر عن الندم ....

وانظر الآن يا رب كيف أبناءك من الشعوب الأخرى  ...

ينظرون إلى شعبك ويظلمونه ويسيئون إليه ...

ويفضلون أعداءك ومنكري صلبك وقيامتك ....

أنا أعرف أنك تختبرني كثيراً يا رب ...

وأعرف أن الخلاف بين أبنائك هو امتحان لإرادة الإيمان والخلاص ...

ولكن وأقول لك يا رب ومن كل قلبي ...

أنا لن أكره أي مسيحي أو مسيحية مهما اختلفت عنه ...

بالطائفة أو الشعب أو الأفكار أو المواقف ...

 أوالسياسة والمبادئ والتفكير ....

ولو تخلي عني الجميع فلن أتضايق ...

فأنت معي يا رب وهذا يكفيني ...

فربما البشر يستطيعون أن يقدموا لي بعض الأشياء ...

إلا أنهم لن يكونوا بكرمك ومحبتك ....

--------------

ربي يسوع ...

 لقد عاهدتكَ ذات يوم ......

أنني سأكون خادمتك وسأكرس حياتي لأجلك ...

وأنا ما أزال عند عهدي فاقبلني في مملكتك وساعدني لأخدمك ...

وأقدم لك كل ما أستطيع وكل ما بقدرتي  ....

حررني يا رب من قيود هذا العالم ومن سكانه  ....

واقبل حياتي وروحي  وكل ما أملكه ...

مقدمة لك ومكرسة لأجل اسمك القدوس  " .

آمين *


----------



## †gomana† (15 ديسمبر 2005)

جميلة اوى الصلاة دى يا مايا 

ربنا يباركك بجد 

عجبتنى الصلاة دى ربي يسوع ...

لقد عاهدتكَ ذات يوم ......

أنني سأكون خادمتك وسأكرس حياتي لأجلك ...

وأنا ما أزال عند عهدي فاقبلني في مملكتك وساعدني لأخدمك ...

وأقدم لك كل ما أستطيع وكل ما بقدرتي ....

حررني يا رب من قيود هذا العالم ومن سكانه ....

ياربى يسوع المسيح ارحمنى انا عبدك الخاطىء


----------



## ponponayah (9 أغسطس 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدااااا
ميرسى بجد
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــــن 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه



ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (10 أغسطس 2009)

*امين يارب استجيب

ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا مايا

شكراااااا على الصلاة الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## بشير اسحق (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## zezza (3 سبتمبر 2009)

امين 
صلاة جميلة و طالعة من القلب فعلا 
ربنا يصعدها امامه كرائحة بخور عطرة و يحافظ على ولاده و يجمعهم تحت اسمه القدوس مهما كانت اختلافتنا 
شكرا حبيبتى ربنا يباركك


----------



## mera22 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*أنني سأكون خادمتك وسأكرس حياتي لأجلك ​*

*ميرسي كتير الرب معك ويبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 سبتمبر 2009)

امين

مرسي الصلاة الطيبة 
بركة يسوع ترعاكي 

محبتي​


----------

